# Upcoming Natural Competitions



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

British Natural Bodybuilding Federation:



*London Qualifier:* London Excel SENI *2nd-3rd June 2012*

*Scottish Qualifier:* Perth Concert Hall *10th June 2012*

*Southern Qualifier:* Alexandra Theatre Bognor Regis *24th June 2012*

*Welsh Qualifier:* Dolman Theatre Newport *8th July 2012*

*Central Qualifier:* Alban Arena St Albans *22nd July 2012*

*Midland Qualifier:* Derby Theatre *29th July 2012*

*Northern Qualifier:* RNCM Manchester *12th Aug 2012*



MuscleMania: TBA

Natural Physique Association: TBA

UK Drug Free BodyBuilding Association: TBA

I'll post up the other dates as they become available.

Anyone competing this year?


----------

